# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Hỏi về viết phần mềm bằng Access

## nhatlinhit88

ai có giáo trình viết phần mềm bằng access không?

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

access không thể tạo được phần mềm bạn à. nó chỉ là 1 ứng dụng nào đó chạy bằng access thôi. nếu gọi là phần mềm thì nó phải chạy riêng một mình. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## kevin_cn08b

*trả lời: hỏi về viết phần mềm bằng access*




> access không thể tạo được phần mềm bạn à. nó chỉ là 1 ứng dụng nào đó chạy bằng access thôi. nếu gọi là phần mềm thì nó phải chạy riêng một mình. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]


access có thể viết thành 1 phần mềm chạy hoàn chĩnh và ngon lành nha bạn. có 1 số phần mềm quản lý được viết bằng access chạy rất tốt nhá

----------


## 53caugiay

*trả lời: hỏi về viết phần mềm bằng access*

cũng chỉ biết dùng qua loa, nhưng đúng là có thể làm phần mềm quản lý đc thật đó :lick: (nhớ cách đây mấy năm tôi có đọc tờ báo echip viết hướng dẫn xuất ra file .exe nên nghĩ là đc) chi tiết bạn search google thôi, ebook thì nên đọc ebook tiếng anh, mình giới thiệu bạn trang này: it-ebooks.info mình hay vào trang này để download ebook về đọc, chứ học it mà cứ ngồi chực chờ sách tiếng việt thì.... :wacko:

----------

